# ASX Courses



## TPD (29 January 2005)

Hi all, anyone attended and can recommend the face to face courses run by the ASX for beginners ?http://www.asx.com.au/education/courses_showcase.shtm


----------



## RichKid (29 January 2005)

Haven't attended but heard a mini promo-style lecture at an investment expo by one of the ASX presenters, thought it was really good but that was just a demo of the real thing.


----------



## TPD (7 February 2005)

Thanks R.K. I have since attended the first course and found it to be very beneficial to a complete novice like myself.There were over 100 attendee's and many of those appear to be more than just begginers going by the type of questions they were able to ask.I have signed up for the next 3 classes so hope they are as informative as this first one.


----------

